
Facebook has for years been a tool in the deadly migrant trafficking trade - srameshc
https://qz.com/1352415/facebook-is-still-a-tool-for-deadly-migrant-trafficking/
======
throwawayugh
>“The technology exists with big providers like Facebook and others to develop
the right algorithms."

Yeah, as does the potential political infrastructure to address the systemic
issues that cause this trade to flourish in the 21st Century. Facebook is a
public utility for communicating, and at a certain point of FB taking pages
down, it becomes incumbent on other, powerful institutions to step up and do
their share to address these issues. Stop calling for algorithmic silver
bullets and start taking responsibility. For god's sake, the U.N. is saying
its not their responsibility in this article. Yes it is. And if you don't have
the resources, I'd question how else the U.N. is spending its resources as a
public institution before I'd ask why Facebook isn't developing a more
proactive algorithm.

